#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Modelo de projeto de torre autoportante

## kleberbrasil

Colegas, sei que essa é uma necessidade eminente entre os PSCI e prestadores de SCM no momento, existe padronizações de torres elaboradas pela antiga Telebrás. Sabe-se que com um projeto na mão, calculado e assinado por um Engenheiro pode ser executado por um bom serralheiro, mas essa informação é restrita pelos fabricantes de torre, então vou postar aqui esse modelo. Vale ressaltar que isso não é um projeto e sim um modelo que poderá ser usado como base em um projeto de engenharia.

Outros modelos em formato CAD:

18M https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B0_9...it?usp=sharing
42M https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B0_9...it?usp=sharing
36M https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B0_9...it?usp=sharing
24M https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B0_9...it?usp=sharing

----------


## kleberbrasil

Fotos da fundação de uma torre análoga ao do modelo apresentado, porém com 30 metros.

----------


## kleberbrasil

Segue as fotos da Torre que tiramos as medidas para elaboração do modelo desse post.

----------


## kleberbrasil

> Cara Legal.
> PArabens Pela autoria pois vou fabricar uma e logo de manhã voce me dar um presente desses.


Depois posta as chapas que usou nos tubos e cantoneiras, além das fotos!!

----------


## TZU

> Colegas, sei que essa é uma necessidade eminente entre os PSCI e prestadores de SCM no momento, existe padronizações de torres elaboradas pela antiga Telebrás. Sabe-se que com um projeto na mão, calculado e assinado por um Engenheiro pode ser executado por um bom serralheiro, mas essa informação é restrita pelos fabricantes de torre, então vou postar aqui esse modelo. Vale ressaltar que isso não é um projeto e sim um modelo que poderá ser usado como base em um projeto de engenharia.


kELBER, vc poderia colocar mais detalhes, como medidas dos pedaços, e outras informações, tem como vc postar fotos dela levantada?.
Obrigado

----------


## geovane

Parabéns!!!!

Vc tem as medidas da fundação?

----------


## geovane

Vc tem como postar em melhor resolução?

----------


## kleberbrasil

> kELBER, vc poderia colocar mais detalhes, como medidas dos pedaços, e outras informações, tem como vc postar fotos dela levantada?.
> Obrigado


Tudo isso já foi postado.. Da uma olhada com mais atenção que vc vai ver.. Abraços!!

----------


## kleberbrasil

> Parabéns!!!!
> 
> Vc tem as medidas da fundação?


Tenho não! Mas dah para se ter uma idéia e não se esqueça, vidas vão subir ai, vão morar do lado e passar por perto, isso é só um modelo, um engenheiro calcula esses datalhes em dois tempo.




> Vc tem como postar em melhor resolução?


 Postado, verifica lá!

----------


## 1929

Kleber, qual foi a medida em baixo do triângulo. Nas fotos não dá para ter uma idéia muito precisa mas parece coisa de 80cm a 1m. 
E lá em cima terminou com quanto? Tubos de 3"? Galvanizados ou não?
Me pareceu que não, mas com uma boa cobertura de zarcão. 
E como fez para pintar dentro dos tubos? imersão?
Estou para fazer uma aqui e estes dados seriam interessantes.
Inicialmente iria fazer com chapa de 4mm dobrada mais ou menos desta 
forma, para os verticais.
E para as travessas de travamento uma chapa de 2mm dobrada em angulo reto.
Já tenho preço para a chapa já dobrada, 4,25 reais o kg
Só está me faltando a dimensão da torre na base que fiquei na dúvida, já que todo o esforço é ali na base, não só no concreto mas na junção entre ferro e concreto.

----------


## Shturbo Internet

Prezado Kleber, bom dia;
Quanto terminar de subir sua torre, posta as fotos aí, no final do mês 06-2010 mandamos fazer uma parecida, ela começa com 1,5m de largura na base e termina com 40cm no topo dos 24m, com a furação já pronta para esses modulos de 38cmx38cmx02m que tem no mercado, se precisar subir mais já fica no esquema...
Da uma olha na Base de 7,5m ao lado do carro...
Quando levantarmos ela eu postarei umas fotos....




> Segue as fotos da Torre que tiramos as medidas para elaboração do modelo desse post.

----------


## Shturbo Internet

Prezado, pelo que vi essa torre que vc se baseou para fazer a sua ele deve ter 1,10m de base? e numa das fotos ela parecer estar solta ou soltando um modulo?




> Segue as fotos da Torre que tiramos as medidas para elaboração do modelo desse post.

----------


## kleberbrasil

> Kleber, qual foi a medida em baixo do triângulo. Nas fotos não dá para ter uma idéia muito precisa mas parece coisa de 80cm a 1m.


 Coloquei os dados no quadro LATERAL DO TRIANGULO




> E lá em cima terminou com quanto? Tubos de 3"?


 27 Cm e tubos 3/8"




> Galvanizados ou não?


 Os tubos são galvanizados de fábrica




> Me pareceu que não, mas com uma boa cobertura de zarcão.


 Acho mais viável usar aquela tinta que vc falou Époxi.




> E como fez para pintar dentro dos tubos? imersão?


 Até onde sei, usaram a galvanização original dos tubos. Essa torre é da PM do TO, só fui lá para tirar as medidas e postar... Na verdade foi meu primeiro post no Under... Queria saber se alguém jah tinha feito e ainda não fiz porque achei caro o material.




> Estou para fazer uma aqui e estes dados seriam interessantes.
> Inicialmente iria fazer com chapa de 4mm dobrada mais ou menos desta 
> forma, para os verticais.
> E para as travessas de travamento uma chapa de 2mm dobrada em angulo reto.
> Já tenho preço para a chapa já dobrada, 4,25 reais o kg
> Só está me faltando a dimensão da torre na base que fiquei na dúvida, já que todo o esforço é ali na base, não só no concreto mas na junção entre ferro e concreto.


 Eu penso que ao invés de usar TUBO, CANTONEIRAS seria mais resistentes e talvez mais barata, mas dai teria que montar outro modelo...





> Prezado Kleber, bom dia;
> Quanto terminar de subir sua torre, posta as fotos aí, no final do mês 06-2010 mandamos fazer uma parecida, ela começa com 1,5m de largura na base e termina com 40cm no topo dos 24m, com a furação já pronta para esses modulos de 38cmx38cmx02m que tem no mercado, se precisar subir mais já fica no esquema...
> Da uma olha na Base de 7,5m ao lado do carro...
> Quando levantarmos ela eu postarei umas fotos....


Essa torre já está de pé, é da PM do TO, fica em cima de uma serra aqui em Palmas.




> Prezado, pelo que vi essa torre que vc se baseou para fazer a sua ele deve ter 1,10m de base? e numa das fotos ela parecer estar solta ou soltando um modulo?


 A Base é de outra torre, muito parecida com esse modelo postado, porém 18 metros mais baixa.. Outra coisa, o material usado na base está EXAGERADÍSSIMO, qualquer engenheiro civil calcularia a quantidade correta de ferro e cimento para a altura de torre que deseja eregir.

----------


## geovane

A cx com os equipamentos está na base da torre metálica?
O que tem na caixa?

----------


## nicksoneduardo

> Colegas, sei que essa é uma necessidade eminente entre os PSCI e prestadores de SCM no momento, existe padronizações de torres elaboradas pela antiga Telebrás. Sabe-se que com um projeto na mão, calculado e assinado por um Engenheiro pode ser executado por um bom serralheiro, mas essa informação é restrita pelos fabricantes de torre, então vou postar aqui esse modelo. Vale ressaltar que isso não é um projeto e sim um modelo que poderá ser usado como base em um projeto de engenharia.


Ops ...
vc gstou quanto pra fabricar essa torre?

----------


## aRtUrMuCuGe

Interessado. Valores

----------


## rapid

Cuidado ao comprar uma torre autoportante. não compre torre de serralheiro.
Converse com um engenheiro de calculo estrutural para que possam escolher uma empresa de confiança.
Apos uma conversa com um engenheiro vcs terão uma outra visão sobre torres. e o quanto estão colocando vidas em perigo.

CUIDADO!! o barato pode sair MUITO CARO!!! pode custar sua liberdade.

----------


## infoservwireless

Ola Amigos!!
estou para montar a minha so que com 32 m de altura usarei como base o projeto do Kleber so que com algumas modificações:
Base triangular iniciando com 1.50m terminhando com 35c em vez de cano usarei cantoneiras de 2" e a trava com cantoneira de 1" e ferro redondo de 1/2" polegada modulos de 3metros..
Assim que estiver pronta posto o projeto todo e as fotos dela montada...
Abraço a todos!!!

----------


## kleberbrasil

Cantoneira é melhor e acredito que seja mais barata... Posta mesmo os resultados, se for caso faremos um update nesse projeto.. Abraços!!

----------


## 1929

> Ola Amigos!!
> estou para montar a minha so que com 32 m de altura usarei como base o projeto do Kleber so que com algumas modificações:
> Base triangular iniciando com 1.50m terminhando com 35c em vez de cano usarei cantoneiras de 2" e a trava com cantoneira de 1" e ferro redondo de 1/2" polegada modulos de 3metros..
> Assim que estiver pronta posto o projeto todo e as fotos dela montada...
> Abraço a todos!!!


Uma sugestão: cantoneira de 2" x 3/16. Ela tem mais espessura.
Até uma certa altura vai com ela, depois reduz para 1" 1/2 x 3/16. Mais para cima reduz para 1" 1/2 x 1/8 que tem espessura mais fina e contribui para diminuir o peso do módulo.
E voce acerta mesmo com módulos de 3m. Módulos maiores só onde for fácil contratar um braço munk, ou guindaste. 
Logicamente que um projeto de engenheiro especializado é o ideal. Mas a realidade de muitos de nós é que não achamos este profissional.
Além disso, já vi também torres da BrasilTelecom, com projeto e tudo cair vergonhosamente.
A segurança do projeto é que se houver acidente, pelo menos há a documentação da responsabilidade técnica, coisa que no serralheiro normalmente não tem. Fora isso não vejo diferença. É só ir visitar algumas torres com projeto e ver os detalhes. 
Uma coisa que me chama a atenção nas torres de telecom grandes, é que são aparafusadas.
Não sei se isso dá uma resistência extra ou é só por uma questão de logistica para facilitar a montagem.

----------


## mutuka

Boa noite, "saber" gostei do suporte dos painéis, por acaso tem
uma foto ou detalhes dele, obrigado.

----------


## cleversonnet

boa noite pessoal, sou novo no under, e gostaria que alguem me respondece a minha duvida de tanto olhar muitas informações aki sobre autoportante mandei o serralheiro a minha de 25 metros, ate ai ok,o porem como nunca subi em uma altoportante e nen em estaiada minha duvida é se é normal ela balançar lá em cima
desde ja muito obrigado

----------


## raus

Mandou fazer como este projeto aqui? Este projeto tem uma falha que a faz balançar ou ate cair dependendo to tanto de equipamento que colcoar la em cima... as cantoneiras cruzadas estao somente para um lado \\\\\\\\... e isso nao "trava" a torre... o correto seria um pra direita e outro pra esquerda \/\/\/.... ai sim ficaria uma coisa mais garantida.

----------


## cleversonnet

boa noite amigos desculpa minha inexperiência, quando digo que balança é que nunca subi en outra torre a nao ser a minha por isso nao sei a diferença do balanço da autoportante e a estaiada, minha torre é igual na medias começa com 1,50cm termina com 35cm, os 6 primeiros metros com cantoneira 2"5x1/4 e dos 6m aos 12m 2"x3/16, e dos 12m aos 18m 1"5x3/16 e dos 18m aos 25m 1"x3/16

----------


## cleversonnet

boa noite amigos desculpa minha inexperiência, quando digo que balança é que nunca subi en outra torre a nao ser a minha por isso nao sei a diferença do balanço da autoportante e a estaiada, minha torre é igual na medias começa com 1,50cm termina com 35cm, os 6 primeiros metros com cantoneira 2"5x1/4 e dos 6m aos 12m 2"x3/16, e dos 12m aos 18m 1"5x3/16 e dos 18m aos 25m 1"x3/16 
ficou bem boa

----------


## raus

Normal de torre dar uma balançada... balança mais nao cai... melhor nao deve cair rs... a unica que nao vi da uma balançadinha ate hj, foi a ultima que montamos aqui, estaiada, 60 cm de largura 30 emtros de altura cantoneira 1 ¹/² " x ¹/4... com 2 ante-torçao, um na metade e outro com os 30 metros... essa posso dizer q e mesma coisa que esta em um predio... firme.

----------


## raus

se a tua for essa da foto do teu perfil, ficou exelente, ta de parabens... alem de cruzar, virou X, travando dos 2 lados... ficou otima... so nao vale inventar de colocar umas bacias nela rs... agora se for so pra painel, e pequenos ptp, ta blz

----------


## cleversonnet

sim é da foto do meu perfil pode deicha nao vou por rsrs, subi nela esta semana e dei umas jogadas de corpo pra lá e para cá deu um balanço legal
mas se der tudo certo ate fim do ano vou estaiar ela para por umas bacias rsrsr,para atender ums bairros vizinhos

----------


## caraipe

Parabéns pela dica, estarei trabalhando num projeto com essa base.

Vwl

----------


## Bartz

Olá pessoal.
Gostaria de contribuir com um comentário como especialista na área.
Copiar projetos sem uma análise técnica por profissional habilitado além de irresponsabilidade é crime. Não seria necessario citar aqui a lista de leis para isso.
Mas é claro que para pequenas alturas devemos pensar no custo e buscar soluçoes caseiras, abaixo de 10 metros.
Para uma torre acima disso é necessário começar pela analise do solo, verificar as médias de velocidades de vento e sua direção para selecionar o tipo estrutural de torre adequado. Passando pela logistica e processos de fabricaçao.
Entao para a aprovação legal de uma torre necessitamos de 03 especialistas de engenharia, civil, mecanico e eletrico. Cada um devera emitir ART de sua especialidade.

Se precisar de alguma torre basta entrar em contato com BARTZ INDUSTRIA METALURGICA, 055 3537 4007, vendas@bartz.ind.br.

----------


## Gigainfo

Boa tarde, alguém que tenha executado esse projeto, preciso de 3 torres com 24 mts, ou seja a metade da torre do projeto, então gostaria se alguém tenha executado esse do tópico quais as medidas da base de concréto para fixar a torre ao solo, creio que seja a unica coisa que falte ai pq o projeto em si e muito bom acredito que com os 24 mts desse projeto eu consiga segurar 2 parabolas de 90 cm.

----------


## tskstar

> Boa tarde, alguém que tenha executado esse projeto, preciso de 3 torres com 24 mts, ou seja a metade da torre do projeto, então gostaria se alguém tenha executado esse do tópico quais as medidas da base de concréto para fixar a torre ao solo, creio que seja a unica coisa que falte ai pq o projeto em si e muito bom acredito que com os 24 mts desse projeto eu consiga segurar 2 parabolas de 90 cm.


Bom dia!

Sempre tirei muitas dúvidas no underlinux e inclusive a torre na qual possuo hoje foi tirada também daqui,acho que o mínimo que eu posso fazer é retribuir com fotos e alguns detalhes oque foi feito,quem sabe consigo ajudar você e todos os amigos que desejam executar este projeto.

Executamos este projeto com os seguintes módulos (C,D,E,F) totalizando 24Metros,iniciando a base em 113cm (1,13m) e finalizando em 75cm (0,75m) cada lateral do triângulo.

Gostamos muito do resultado e todo o trabalho foi minuciosamente acompanhado passo a passo.A torre foi instala em um morro com 896m de altitude,onde o vento é constante.Portanto não economizamos na base de concreto que foi feita nas seguintes medidas: (2,5M x 2,00M x 2,00M) totalizando em torno de 11m³ de concreto.

A mesma ficou secando durante 20 dias para garantir,já que também a região é muito húmida.
Pintamos ela com tinta esmalte vermelha e branca e toda ela antes foi galvanizada,módulo por módulo.

O custo somente da torre (estrutura),fora instalação e montagem (Que foi feito com guindaste) girou em torno de R$13.500,00 e a base com material e mão de obra cerca de R$5000,00

Ficou muito estável mesmo com as antenas atualmente (cerca de 28,entre basestations,dish30,nb5).

Segue algumas fotos do resultado e da minha região!

http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/9...0804772.th.jpg
http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/9...0910714.th.jpg
http://img577.imageshack.us/img577/3...1401954.th.jpg
http://img827.imageshack.us/img827/3...4034138.th.jpg
http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/247...4044585.th.jpg
http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/322...4847624.th.jpg
http://img845.imageshack.us/img845/6...4853245.th.jpg
http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/3...1523411.th.jpg
http://img825.imageshack.us/img825/4...5095203.th.jpg
http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/2...5095209.th.jpg



Um abraço

----------


## netosdr

> Sempre tirei muitas dúvidas no underlinux e inclusive a torre na qual possuo hoje foi tirada também daqui,acho que o mínimo que eu posso fazer é retribuir com fotos e alguns detalhes oque foi feito,quem sabe consigo ajudar você e todos os amigos que desejam executar este projeto.


Muito bem feita sua torre, o serralheiro é profissional mesmo.

Fiz projeto semelhante mas em menor tamanho.

O detalhe que fiz diferente foi na base fixei com 6 parafusos, achei mais seguro.

----------


## infoservwireless

Meus Parabens bem feita e bem montada!!!
Tambem estou montanda uma baseada nesse projeto so a diferença estou usando cantoneira em vez de tubos e sera de 24mts tambem com a base iniciando em 1,50mts e terminando em 70cm ... a base ja esta pronta 3mts de fundura / 2,50mts triangular + 3 furos de 2mts de fundura por 50cm de diamentro... 40 sacos de cimentos so na base...


Assim que subir ela posto as fotos...

----------


## tskstar

Boa tarde Amigos,

Obrigado pelos elogios.

Com relação ao projeto da para ir variando sem problemas de acordo com a necessidade do cliente,creio que não mudar para economizar certas coisas que as vezes podem ser essenciais para a segurança da estrutura.

Quanto a base,é isso mesmo! Não economize que é o coração da torre....Um base bem feita com material bom é eterna.

Um abraço

----------


## 1929

Fico satisfeito em ver os companheiros indo prá frente, investindo. 
Um projeto desses não é fácil não. Mas fica ai a prova de que a troca de informações no Under é fundamental para o nosso crescimento.

Parabéns companheiro.

Sobre o projeto? Você seguiu as medidas sugeridas ou fez alterações nas bitolas da ferragem?
Sobre galvanização, não é fácil para muitos, pois estamos longe de centros industriais. 
Existe alguma outra proteção eficiente? Eu tenho utilizado tinta Zarcão como fundo e depois esmalte automotivo em cima.
Uma das torres na época não tinhamos muito tempo para esperar e levantamos só pintada com zarcão. Era para depois fazer manualmente com pincel a pintura final. Faz 3 anos e até agora não surgiu nenhuma pinta no zarcão e por isso ainda não iniciamos a pintura final.

----------


## infoservwireless

Existe uma tinta da Lazurill que e um fundo e tinta e baseada no zarcão e tinta automotiva pelo menos aki custa 120,00 o galão de 3.6lts e é muito boa pode aplicar direto e bem resistente e propria pra ferro... tenho duas torres com essa tinta faz 6 meses e ate agora ta intacta..

Estou usando Cantoneira não pelo valor mas pela maior durabilidade dela em relação ao tubo... cantoneira de 2" ..
Tenho Outra de 15mts que fiz que segue este estilo... com cantoneiras tambem...

----------


## 1929

Lisandro, esta tinta é 2 em 1 , base e acabamento?
Ou é a base e depois o acabamento?

----------


## infoservwireless

E 2 em 1 base e tinta ao mesmo tempo secagem rapida...

----------


## kleberbrasil

Eu uso fundo de acabamento http://www.solventex.com.br/site/pro...inha=2&grupo=3 é super resistente é 4X o valor do zarcão, mas vale a pena.

----------


## 1929

> Eu uso fundo de acabamento http://www.solventex.com.br/site/pro...inha=2&grupo=3 é super resistente é 4X o valor do zarcão, mas vale a pena.


Kleber, esta pode ser utilizada como fundo e também já ficar como acabamento, né?
Uma coisa que estou pensando é fazer uma torre toda aparafusada. E daí pintar os componentes todos por imersão.

Mas na ficha técnica desta tinta manda diluir em tinner 50%. Fica bem mais fluida que na pistola.
E diz que é uma demão só. Achei estranho isso. Pois por ser mais diluida a película ficará mais fina que na pistola. Eu mergulharia numa segunda demão.

Outra coisa que é fundamental na pintura, a preparação da superfície. Sabemos que o ferro vem com uma camada oleosa bem discreta, mas tem. Isso precisa ser retirado para que a aderencia do fundo seja o melhor possível. Talvêz por isso que às vezes se vê pinturas que solta tudo.
Para os que fazem suas torres, como estão fazendo esta limpesa? Só passar um pano não vai remover esta gordura que tem no ferro.
Na pintura eletrostática eles mergulham as peças em ácido para a decapagem (clorídrico se não me engano).
Depois numa solução neutralizante e vai para secagem. Só depois é que vai para a pintura.

----------


## kleberbrasil

Eu uso isso substituindo o Zarcão e tinta, passo só uma mão, mas no site recomenda duas mão, outro milagre desse produto é a oleosidade do ferro, a tinta não descasca... Vc só vai acreditar quando usar.

----------


## leoservice

Muito massa esta torre, parabens !!!

----------


## Morfpheu

Pessoal, gostei deste tópico, dêem uma olhada no meu Tópico tmbm, muito interessante!
Super-TORRE Alto-Portante 30MTS

----------


## elielton

Pessoal depois de muito estudo também estou fabricando minha primeira torre autoportante, juntamente com um amigo que é engenheiro civil, assim q ela estiver pronta irei disponibilizar as fotos da mesma.

----------


## 1929

> Eu uso isso substituindo o Zarcão e tinta, passo só uma mão, mas no site recomenda duas mão, outro milagre desse produto é a oleosidade do ferro, a tinta não descasca... Vc só vai acreditar quando usar.


Com certeza Kleber. 
Só para quem já passou por pintura em torre já em pé é que dá valor a uma excelente pintura, durável...

Não dá para economizar na tinta

----------


## GRinternet

> Cantoneira é melhor e acredito que seja mais barata... Posta mesmo os resultados, se for caso faremos um update nesse projeto.. Abraços!!


amigo desculpe mais faz so um teste coloque uma cantoneira desda q deseja usar no chão e levante uma ponta dela somente por 2metros, depois repita isso com um tubo galvanizado de 1"1/4 uma polegada e 1quarto para ver se vc muda sua ideia de resistência anter mesmo um tubo de 1 polegada vai ser mais forte doq uma cantoneira de 1 ou 1/2 depende da chapa e claro, mais fica a dica oq.

----------


## 1929

> amigo desculpe mais faz so um teste coloque uma cantoneira desda q deseja usar no chão e levante uma ponta dela somente por 2metros, depois repita isso com um tubo galvanizado de 1"1/4 uma polegada e 1quarto para ver se vc muda sua ideia de resistência anter mesmo um tubo de 1 polegada vai ser mais forte doq uma cantoneira de 1 ou 1/2 depende da chapa e claro, mais fica a dica oq.


Com certeza o tubo é mais resistente. O problema que vejo no tubo é a questão da manutençao.
Se ocorrer uma corrosão interna só iremos saber quando der um problemão.
Uma vêz contratamos uma empresa especializada em estruturas metálicas para fazer uma cobertura de uma área. Daí o engenheiro me disse que não usavam tubo metalon porque quando da soldagem, pelo lado de dentro ocorre no local uma emissão de gases que irão corroer o metal mesmo que não haja umidade.
Eles fizeram com perfil aberto, Foi pintado e nunca mais... até hoje, 25 anos está lá perfeito.
Nunca me esqueci das palavras dele e até comecei a observar estruturas de tesouras metálicas onde é utilizado tubo. Já ví várias terem de ser substituidas.
Agora, se depois dos módulos prontos da torre, tiver como passar por processo de galvanização novamente, daí a conversa muda de figura.
Ou se houvesse como pintar o tubo internamente por imersão.

----------


## zerubao

Bom dia ,

Projeto e ART pode ser executado por qualquer metalurgica...Caso tenha enteresse nos fornecemos o Projeto e ART.

Icasol

----------


## Plptorres

Muito bom, pode ler a opinião de cada um, e ver que hoje se preocupam em ter qualidade, bem diferente de milhares de torres que já estão instaladas e foram montadas sem previsão de cargas. Como engenheiro mecânico e há pouco tempo neste mercado, tenho sido convidado por alguns fabricantes de torres, para justamente calcular as cargas em função do número de antenas que são previstas no projeto, já quando a torre está instalada podem colocar outras antenas além do projeto, que é previsto a carga máxima, carga variável, força de arrasto do vento, peso da estrutura, e ai podem viabilizar a torre, gastar menos e ter maior segurança, com a memória de cálculo hoje é muito mais viável uma torre projetada por engenheiro mecânico, com certeza não haverá riscos, o que além de tudo existe empresas de seguros que podem lhe dar a devida segurança em casos de sinistros por algum tipo de erro, do tipo material comprado fora da especificação de projeto na hora da montagem, o cliente querer alterar o projeto, ai mudando alguma peça do projeto por questão de economia momentanea, corre o perigo de isentar o engenheiro mecânico que emitiu a ART - Anotação de Responsabilidade Técnica, mudou dados na memória de cálculo, ai os riscos recaem sobre quem adulterou o projeto, e o engenheiro mecânico é isentado das responsabilidades inerentes, não existe mais dizer que o engenheiro é responsável se for provado que algo mudaram no projeto original, ai meu caro voce é o responsável por não ter feito de acordo com o projeto original, tipicamente dizer que pediu ao engenheiro um projeto para suportar até 600 kilos de antenas, e coloca 750 kilos, ai passa a ser problema teu, quem vai responder civil e criminal e não o engenheiro, sacou. Deste modo, siga a bula do engenheiro, ou o projeto como foi projetado por ele, não terá problemas futuros, por que ai a responsabilidade é de quem aceitar responsabilidades sobre a estrutura metálica. Um projeto bem feito deve ter a colaboração dos seguintes engenheiros: mecânicos (estrutura metálica), elétrico (cálculo da irradiação e para raios) e do civil (fundação).

----------


## Plptorres

A disposição

Paulo Luporini Pastore
Engenheiro Mecânico Pós Graduado em Mecânica USP
CREA RS, BA, PA, SC, PR, MG, SP, GO, RJ, RO e TO
www.treisc.eng.br - Fotos de Trabalhos Atuais
Tel. 16 3307.5217 Vivo
Cel. 16 8118.2522 Tim

----------


## Silvio Novais

Pretendo fazer a base assim! Mas não sou engenheiro. Mas fazer um bloco de 250cmx250x250cm como um cubo parece ser exagero. A profundidade da mais segurança do que o excesso de robustez. 
E não é qualquer prédio que comporta uma coluna com esse diâmetro de 60cm

Engenheiros fiquem a vontade para contestar!

----------


## 1929

também não sou engenheiro, mas eu penso que em vez de colocar um pilar só com 60cm de diâmetro, colocaria 4 pilares com 30cm diâmetro, um em cada canto.

Porque penso assim? Uma torre autoportante, há um movimento que chamam de "balanço", além do peso próprio da estrutura. 
Isto forma um componente de força muito grande no pé da torre que tende a deitar todo o conjunto. Por isso que 4 pilares contrapõe melhor esta força.

A base quadrada oferece a resistência ao afundamento pelo peso da torre.
Mas também influi aí a ferragem e o tipo de dobra incluído nela. Só mesmo engenheiro para calcular isso.

----------


## Silvio Novais

> também não sou engenheiro, mas eu penso que em vez de colocar um pilar só com 60cm de diâmetro, colocaria 4 pilares com 30cm diâmetro, um em cada canto.
> 
> Porque penso assim? Uma torre autoportante, há um movimento que chamam de "balanço", além do peso próprio da estrutura. 
> Isto forma um componente de força muito grande no pé da torre que tende a deitar todo o conjunto. Por isso que 4 pilares contrapõe melhor esta força.
> 
> A base quadrada oferece a resistência ao afundamento pelo peso da torre.
> Mas também influi aí a ferragem e o tipo de dobra incluído nela. Só mesmo engenheiro para calcular isso.



Acredito que assim daria uma ótima estabilidade nos quatro sentidos, cumpri a função dos quatro pilares que você sugeriu e aumenta a estabilidade.

----------


## paulocst3

Oi Kleber, nao estou conseguindo baixar a planta da torre de 25 metros, vc pode me disponibilizar o link?

----------


## TreiscBr

Alguem teria de formato quadrado, tubular e modulos soldados em tudo tubular?

----------


## zerubao

Bom dia,

Projetos disponiveis no site da Icasol

www.icasol.org

----------


## TreiscBr

Não encontrado!!!!!!

----------


## infor3

interessante

----------


## TreiscBr

Alguns desenhos de projetos de torres telecom com diferentes tipos de perfis existem, o que não existe é um conhecimento mais profundo sobre a montagem de cada uma, é certo, que tem profissionais que conhecem, mas estes não tem tempo de ficarem em redes sociais explicando, enfim o comércio é para todos, tipo o médico quem sabe tudo, e para o paciente ele passa estritamente o necessário para um caso, assim é o mundo dos vivos, os que sabem só falam se houver uma troca de ganho, por que todos necessitam manter sua sobrevivência. Aqui não é diferente, as vezes alguma pessoa diz boas coisas, e resolve para quem tenha uma dúvida, ou várias dúvidas. No caso, do formato quadrado pela junção de depoimentos neste grupo, pude averiguar que não é tão quanto aplicada, devido que se tu tem uma de formato triangular, basta, e resolve na maioria dos casos, devido que a de formato quadrado, vai aumentar o peso, o custo e assim é desnecessário, é lógico que deverás a algum objetivo, que fortifica ao uso quadrado, salvo exceção, que pode ser devido as condições climáticas da região, ou o aporte do números de antenas, existem razões que alguns utilizam o formato quadrado, de ordem técnica, com certeza. Já o mérito do autor do projeto é atender o seu cliente, ou ele é o autor do projeto para si, para o fabrico de torres, e coloca no mercado formato quadrado como um tipo de assentamento, devido que na parte de engenharia em resistências dos materiais, mais um vértice implica em maior resistência para não haver torção da torre, é um item que diminui a incidência de rotação da estrutura, é mais sólida e maior resistência contra tempestades. Na memória de cálculo, implica a utilização de equação de torção, também para a de formato triangular, sim, mas aumenta a rigidez da torre, com isto, se diminui o números de elementos mecânicos, por um lado, mas aumenta-se o número de vértice, tudo vai do projetista que a projeta e pode aliviar ou não o peso. Já o fato de ser tubular, é um uso de quem quer esta finalidade, sabendo de suas desvantagens e vantagens, que é de maior resistência aos esforços solicitantes externos, sim, mas tem a desvantagem da corrossão interna que não é perceptivel. Um perfil X tem suas vantagens e desvantagens, outro perfil Y outro tipo de emprego, e assim se vai, existem os perfis metálicos que vai em função do projetista e seu cliente optarem pela melhor solução e custo. Os fabricantes fabricam e colocam no mercado os mais variados tipos de formatos e de elementos mecânicos, em base hoje de software´s que fazem o cálculo da estrutura, já a memória é um trabalho a parte vai do engenheiro como ele agrega parâmetros para que o projeto sai de acordo com uma finalidade, assim software´s e memórias de cálculos se integram num cenário para dar a uma torre sua devida adequação a finalidade a qual foi projetada, cada caso é um caso, assim dizer que os desenhos de projetos possam ser genéricos, não o são, por que podem ter variantes de tipos de empregos de elementos construtivos, que pode se dize fabricação artesanal, muito diferente da fabricação seriada ou alternativa por parte de um fabricante. Mais informações procure um engenheiro mecânico, ou um de telecomunicações, ou um elétrico, ou um civil, ou um técnico em telecomunicações, ou todos e tenha uma equipe multidisciplinar aonde cada um é parte de um todo, nunca faça um projeto sem ter a colaboração de cada um destes profissionais, ou que vem de praxe, e tenha padrão próprio para fabricação em base de experiências anteriores, e de que o projeto de sua torre é baseada em obras de autores anteriores com relevado sucesso. Se faltou algo, por favor adicione, ou se tem alguma porém fora do escopo, por favor acrescente, ou diga, para que possamos ter uma real claridade deste assunto, que no Brasil ainda estamos engatinhando perto dos europeus.

----------


## pu1nciturbo

> boa noite amigos desculpa minha inexperiência, quando digo que balança é que nunca subi en outra torre a nao ser a minha por isso nao sei a diferença do balanço da autoportante e a estaiada, minha torre é igual na medias começa com 1,50cm termina com 35cm, os 6 primeiros metros com cantoneira 2"5x1/4 e dos 6m aos 12m 2"x3/16, e dos 12m aos 18m 1"5x3/16 e dos 18m aos 25m 1"x3/16



ola amigos sou novo aqui mais pro amigo saber a 2 anos a traz eu subi em uma tore auto portante da prf de itaguai - rj e ela balança sim um pouco mais tem um leve balanço.

----------


## cdcm

> Colegas, sei que essa é uma necessidade eminente entre os PSCI e prestadores de SCM no momento, existe padronizações de torres elaboradas pela antiga Telebrás. Sabe-se que com um projeto na mão, calculado e assinado por um Engenheiro pode ser executado por um bom serralheiro, mas essa informação é restrita pelos fabricantes de torre, então vou postar aqui esse modelo. Vale ressaltar que isso não é um projeto e sim um modelo que poderá ser usado como base em um projeto de engenharia.
> 
> Outros modelos em formato CAD:
> 
> 18M https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B0_9...it?usp=sharing
> 42M https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B0_9...it?usp=sharing
> 36M https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B0_9...it?usp=sharing
> 24M https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B0_9...it?usp=sharing



alguém sabe qual a carga que esse projeto de 24m suporta?

----------


## TreiscBr

Sim, estes desenhos de projetos em autocad, devem ser revisadas, modificadas em função da avaliação de um engenheiro mecânico, junto de uma ART de execução de desenho, aonde ele poderá indicar os parâmetros em atendimento a Telebrás, Anac, Abnt, CREA, Ibama e Denatran, dentre outros tipos de documentos em função do que o cliente desejar, irá apontar os documentos pertinentes sendo que cada caso é um caso, em particular, devido a uma série de fatores externos, de região e de AEV. Quem calcular o AEV é um projetista desenhista, ou quem tenha um software, já o engenheiro ele avalia, analisa e confere se o desenho se enquadra realmente, assim a priori estes desenhos são paliativos, representam imagens e ditam bitolas de perfis. Consulte um engenheiro de sua região no CREA, que tenha participado em outros projetos anteriores com torres telecom e, também solicite a memória de cálculos, nesta é feito os cálculos em respeito as cargas de vento, do peso da torre e condições de solo, se a estrutura terá capacitação de resistência mecânica, já o AEV é determinado pelo calculista, o engenheiro pode ou não vir a ser o calculista, mas, existe que terceiros não respeitam o AEV exagerando e colocando antenas além do valor permitido, se isto ocorre e a torre cair, dobrar e vitimar alguém, quem responde é o dono da torre e não o projetista, nem o engenheiro, por que eles passam como deve ser construida a torre em relação ao projeto, se tiver algo fora do projeto ou mais, ou a menos, eles são isentados.

----------

